# Boarding passess are printed. KBC here we come



## dougp26364 (Apr 6, 2013)

Always nice to get to the point where you can print your boarding passes. Tomorrow night it should be the warm tropical breezes of Maui. I'll be posting a photo album of KBC as we take pictures and as possible with available wifi. No tour update this trip is planned this trip. Right now we have all the points we can handle.......and then some. No sense in wasting our time and a commisioned salesmans time on a non-prospect. 

You can always check out all our photo albums on Smugmug of the timeshares we've visited on our Smugmug account. The link is in my signature below. We have a few of the DRI resorts we've been too over the last few years including Suite's at Fall Creek, Suite's at Polo Towers, Historic Craggs Lodge, Sedona Summit, The Ridge at Sedona Golf Club and Villa's De Santa Fe. There, of course, many other non-DRI timeshare photo albums as well.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 6, 2013)

Have a wonderful trip! I hope there are still a few lingering whales around.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 6, 2013)

Have fun.  My question of KBC would be if all of the units are now upgraded.  I did grab two weeks for next summer.  Our son is 34 and has never been to Maui.  I hope he loves it.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Enjoy!*

Have fun, Doug! I look forward to your pictures and an update or review of KBC.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 6, 2013)

Aloha! Have a great time in Maui. Looking forward to the pics and review of KBC. Safe travels.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2013)

Doug, there's a good little breakfast/coffee place in the strip mall across the street to the left of Times Market. Better than decent b'fast and coffee, and iirc, free wi-fi. Just in case it isn't in-suite at KBC.

Aloha!

Jim


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2013)

And so it begins. Boarding passes in hand, wake up call recieved, showered/shaved and getting ready to head out the door. By the time we land it will be nearly 24 hours later. This will be one very long travel day with paradise at the end. At least our last 5 hour flight will be in the first class cabin (thanks to FF miles). Maybe we'll get a little sleep between LA and Maui.


----------



## winger (Apr 8, 2013)

Enjoy your time off, Doug. I look forward to your pictures, as always.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 8, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Have a wonderful trip! I hope there are still a few lingering whales around.


There are stilll whales around as of today.  Someone here told me tonight that their family took a whale watching tour today and saw several mother whales and calves.  An escort and mother and calf came very close to their boat so they were absolutely thrilled.

Doug should have arrived by now but may have jet lag unless he slept on the plane.  I hope that we can meet.  There is another TUGger family here who would like to meet you both too.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2013)

We are here shaking off the jet lag. Received an unwanted concierge solicitation at 08:12 A.M. This was especially unwanted as I wasn't able to get any sleep in flight. I'll complain when I can do so without being angry about it. Right now the last person I want to see is the concierge.

Our unit is nice and the view is spectacular. We'll be getting acquainted with the resort and area some today.

Emmy, I believe Shelley has your number and is planning on calling you. We'd love to get together with you and anyone else on the island. I'm afraid that, as always, I'm somewhat disappointing in person.


----------

